# September Meeting



## digital_gods

OFFICIALLY CORRECTED so as not to conflict with TCA Auction

We will be helping Alex with a new planted tank setup (40x18x20).

Time: 1-3 pm 
Date: Sept 23, 2012
Location: Alex Garcia's House · Arlington, TX
What to bring: Refreshments and aquatic plants to share

There will be a drawing for door prizes! 

For complete address, send a email to [email protected] .


----------



## TanyaQ2000

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is the date of the TCA Auction.


----------



## Pam916

TanyaQ2000 said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is the date of the TCA Auction.


x2


----------



## fishyjoe24

x3 alex can we do it on the 9,or 23, or the 8. I have plans for the 15(sealife aquarium for dallasmas) and then tca sunday. can we all have a who wants this date poll please!


----------



## stmarshall

If I'm the only one to show up does that mean I get the door prize? I have never been to a TCA auction and am looking forward to this one. Please change the date.


----------



## alexopolus

All right! If the supreme power agree with it, I don't have any problem changing the date to sep. 23. Can't really do it on the 9th.... I may go to the TCA auction too


----------



## TanyaQ2000

alexopolus said:


> AI may go to the TCA auction too


:clap2:\\/


----------



## Tex Gal

OK Meeting is OFFICIALLY changed to Sept. 23rd. I have changed the 1st post to reflect correction.


----------



## TetraGuy72

Dang, I have to miss another meeting. I will be in the middle of the Caribbean on the 23rd.


----------



## Tex Gal

TetraGuy72 said:


> Dang, I have to miss another meeting. I will be in the middle of the Caribbean on the 23rd.


What a neat reason to miss! Hope you have a wonderful time! Hopes it's a vacation.


----------



## Michael

Thanks to Alex for being flexible about the meeting date.


----------



## TetraGuy72

Tex Gal said:


> What a neat reason to miss! Hope you have a wonderful time! Hopes it's a vacation.


It is a vacation. We are taking the kiddo on a Disney Cruise. I'm bummed to miss the meeting. But, I think I'll be OK  I am very excited for the October meeting at Planet Aquarium. I will make sure to be there.


----------



## RandallW201

Hey everyone, I've been out of commission for awhile, finally finished school a few weeks ago. So therefore _*if anyone has any job prospects for a 28yr old dedicated hard worker with work experience and a bachelors degree (preferably on the Fort Worth side of the metro-mess) please let me know.*_ I'll take anything into consideration. 

For my other order of business, if anyone has any swords or crypts they would like to share I could really use a few. I'd like to pick them up at the next meeting if at all possible.

Thank You!


----------



## RandallW201

I just thought of this; while I don't have many aquatic plants to trade right now I can trade some purple and white bearded Iris's for the swords and crypts. I'm in the process of thinning them out and need to get rid of a few to make some more room and so that I may add some day-lilies and daffodils to the mix. 

I also have tons of Krib fry and a few Krib breeding pairs that I'll be willing to sale or trade if anyone is interested.


----------



## stmarshall

If anybody has a couple of assassin snails they can part with I should could use a couple. Also, I have a new breading pair of angle fish and wonder if there is a broad leaf plant that is good for them to bread on. The previous owner said they bread readily but after the eggs start moving the parents start eating them.


----------



## stmarshall

Forgot to mention, I have some extra endlers if anybody needs some.


----------



## fishyjoe24

try some amazon sword, or java fern, or a piece of slate


----------



## TanyaQ2000

Michael said:


> Thanks to Alex for being flexible about the meeting date.


:clap2: thank you


----------



## RandallW201

I'd like to also add if I could, if anyone has any shrimp they need to thin out I'm your man. I don't care what breeds, I like em all....


----------



## fishyjoe24

RandallW201 said:


> I'd like to also add if I could, if anyone has any shrimp they need to thin out I'm your man. I don't care what breeds, I like em all....


there is a person in plano that sells cherry or $1.00 but it's a 20 shrimp minium at a time. I was thinking about getting some. also people bring cherry's to the tca auction.


----------



## chrislewistx

Does anyone have any ranunculus inundatus they could bring to the September meeting?


----------



## RandallW201

fishyjoe24 said:


> there is a person in plano that sells cherry or $1.00 but it's a 20 shrimp minium at a time. I was thinking about getting some. also people bring cherry's to the tca auction.


Yeah, I dunno if I want to go to the auction to sit through all the african cichlids to wait for a few shrimp at the end of the day though 

Anybody know if this auction will be the size of the one back in the spring or more like the one we had last fall?
Although, I need to get rid of a few fish before I can add the ones I actually want... 8-[


----------



## fishyjoe24

RandallW201 said:


> Yeah, I dunno if I want to go to the auction to sit through all the african cichlids to wait for a few shrimp at the end of the day though
> 
> Anybody know if this auction will be the size of the one back in the spring or more like the one we had last fall?
> Although, I need to get rid of a few fish before I can add the ones I actually want... 8-[


not sure I heard the last one went on till like 8 or 9pm. they will also have angel fish and discus. I'm trying to sell most of my tanks.


----------



## stmarshall

Can't sit through the auction but will go for a while, still looking for a couple of assassin snails. and have a few endlers that need a new home.


----------



## Tex Guy

I just got a call from Basic who wanted me to pass along that he is donating for a door prize a stainless steel Parker needle valve. This isn't your run of the mill needle valve. You can see it here:

http://www.valinonline.com/products/2F-H3L-V-SS-TC

Tex Gal is off to Chicago now for a week. So you guys will be stuck with me. See you there.


----------



## RandallW201

Woohoo! That is great as I could sure afford to win that. I've about determined that my needle valve is the problem leading to much of my CO2 loss.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

if anyone can spare a few nerite snails, I could sure use 2 in an 8 gal community tank...thank you


----------



## TanyaQ2000

would anyone like some goodieds?


----------



## stmarshall

I would like to have some. I know they are almost extinct in the wild except for a few places and bread more like mammals so yes, I would love to have some. Can you bring them to the meeting Sunday?


----------



## TanyaQ2000

stmarshall said:


> I would like to have some. I know they are almost extinct in the wild except for a few places and bread more like mammals so yes, I would love to have some. Can you bring them to the meeting Sunday?


sure...these guys breed like mollies


----------



## fishyjoe24

steve I still have those air pumps if you want to buy them, I think I have a few door prices.


----------



## Basic

I need some red root floaters, malaysian trumpet snails, red-blue-brown ramshorn snails. I am also looking for elatine trianda or utricularia gramnafolia. I am bringing a lot of plants. I have over 30 different kinds ask and if I have it. I will bring it in a separate bag just for you. Also if anyone needs any dry fertilizer let me know which one and I will bring enough for a 500ml bottle (please be resonable in your request) .


----------



## Michael

Please add my request for Malayan trumpet snails! If those things reproduce so quickly, how come I can't find any, LOL?

I am bringing:

_Heteranthera zosterifolia
Hygrophila polysperma _'Sunset'
_H. corymbosa angustifolia _for stmarshall
_Ludwigia repens
Eleocharis vivipara
Bacopa caroliniana
Cyperus involucratus gracilis _(good for wabi kusa)
_Nymphaea_ x 'Daubeniana' (a dwarf waterlily that will flower in the aquarium)
_Cryptocoryne wendtii_? (green ones for Randall)


----------



## stmarshall

Joey, still interested as long as the blow air and don't sound like a train. See you at the meeting.


----------



## RandallW201

Woohoo!!!!! Thank you Michael : D

I dunno what plants I have that I'm bringing. I do know I have alot of difformis that I'm trying to thin out. 
Anybody have a Brazilian or Ozcelot Sword?

Also is there anybody that would want to buy or trade for some Krib fry (1"-1.5" long) or even a breeding pair / or even 6 breeding pairs? If so I'll need to catch them up.

I'll also be bringing a dwarf gourami to give away if I can catch him. He's in my pond eating mosquito larvae. With colder weather coming he'll need to come out. 

Anyhow I'll trade the Kribs for shrimp, marble hatchets, rummies, Pygmy cories, cardinals, or pencil fish. And most likely other species I haven't thought of.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

RandallW201 said:


> Woohoo!!!!! Thank you Michael


Michael is grrrrrrrrrrrreat!!!!

Crownman, if you're coming and need to thin out any shrimp, my tank is ready


----------



## fishyjoe24

I got the plants from the auction, could never find my darn light and for got about. willing to eat the money I paid for them.


----------



## Basic

UPDATE I have sodium thiosulfate (dechlorinator) crystals enough for two 1 gallon mix. I am also adding CUPHEA ANAGALLOIDEA, rotala indica,lindernia sp.india and varigated. If you want any of these items please let me know noon so I cut and or weigh them out. I will give you complete instructions for mixing your dechlorinator.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

so I have 2 sets of goodieds trios....1 for basic & 1 for stmarshall

friend from dfwfishbox is coming too...Tim aka hhunter. because of Tim, I still have my pond as we could not get the filtration right but Tim came over with a small barrell (blue keg LOL) and in 45 mins, great waterfall filtration and 2 days later, clear water. Tim is also in Arlington and has huge tanks (300 gal +) and a 5k gal pond with plants growing like crazy....and he loves to share

he's bringing some ivy that is growing out of his oscar tank's filter LOL


----------



## TanyaQ2000

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU....ALL... 

wow....what a great day!!!!


----------



## alexopolus

Thank you everyone!!! I hope everybody enjoyed the food and everything else... Very nice group of people. Thanks to Mike and Mike, and Mike (and Mike?)... Kim I love the layout ( it's always good to have a artist on your side ). Michael and Michael (no words) thank You!!! The tank looks really nice. I will post pics very soon.


----------



## chrislewistx

Great meeting. Thank you Alex for hosting, and thanks to your wife as well. She was a very gracious hostess. 

Lots of great plants, food and fellowship today. I really enjoyed watching the setup of your new tank. You ended up with a great looking shrimp tank. 

I am already looking forward to next month at the wetlands.


----------



## alexopolus

With the lights on....









Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## fishyjoe24

sorry I didn't show up I've been hammered with a chest pain and a cold. I didn't want to get any one else sick. when is the oct. meeting.


----------



## Michael

Great meeting Alex! Thanks for hosting, I love these tank set-up sessions.


----------



## Tex Gal

Tank look great!! Wish I could have been there. Still in Chicago. Pets are adorable. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## chrislewistx

Alex,

You mentioned wanting to try and make your own Lilly pipes, but needed a source for the acrylic tubes. Here is one online source for such materials:

http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/plastic_rods_tubes_shapes/clear_acrylic_tubes/141


----------



## niko

chrislewistx said:


> Alex,
> 
> You mentioned wanting to try and make your own Lilly pipes, but needed a source for the acrylic tubes. Here is one online source for such materials:
> 
> http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/plastic_rods_tubes_shapes/clear_acrylic_tubes/141


If you are trying to bend acrylic and want it to be perfect I suggest you get quite a bit of pipes. The bending can't be done beautifully with a spring or sand. It will have to be entirely a free style skill thing. Which means you will mess up quite a few pipes.

You will find quite a few videos of bending PVC and glass pipes. Acrylic does not behave like them so don't get any ideas.

There was a guy here and on the planted tank forum that had learned to make beautiful acrylic pipes. He was on the verge of selling them I think when he disappeared all of a sudden. So it is possible to learn.


----------



## chrislewistx

Niko,

When you mention not being able to use a spring or sand to form acrylic what do you mean by a spring, and sand? 

I was thinking that someone could make general bends using a form somewhat like they use in vacuum forming plastic. Heat the acrylic, then lay it over the form so it cools to shape. However, I have no experience, and I am horrible at DIY projects.  

I just ran across the site yesterday and remembered Alex talking about wanting to try and make his own pipes.


----------



## niko

A metal spring or sand are used to the pipe keeps its round shape when you bend it when hot. If you don't put anything inside the pipe and bend it it will kink. The problem with a spring or sand is that both of them leave imprints. The final products is a pipe that has the shape you want but you can see ribs from the spring or a bunch of tiny bumps from the sand.

When bending glass they use air to prevent the kinking. You seal one of the ends of the pipe and connect a rubber tubing to the other end. You blow air inside the pipe through the rubber tubing with your mouth. When the pipe is hot they bend it and blow just enough air to not let the glass kink. But that does not work with thin acrylic tubing. Don't know about thicker wall tubing. My guess is it will not work because glass absorbs heat differently.

The glass blowing technique may actually work for thin acrylic pipes. At least one guy on some planted tank forum showed ugly looking lily pipes made that way. He blew enough air into the sealed tube to expand the end into a little bubble. Then he cuts the bubble under and angle and lo and behold a fake lily pipe is born. But the whole thing was ugly. Could be that with trial and error one can perfect the final outcome, including the kink problem.


----------

